
The longest tweet? - catalinist
https://twitter.com/sskhybrid/status/21148452562
======
enathu
This can be easily achieve by using the Twitter's newly added feature Tweet
Button!

Here is how you can make your longest tweet.

Just type this URI on your address bar
[http://twitter.com/share?text=&url=yourtext](http://twitter.com/share?text=&url=yourtext)

Change yourtext to whatever you want (make it more lengthy and use whatever
language you want) and bang! The longest tweet created! It's working simply
because of the validation error in the url shortening of t.co, I reckon! Hope
this might be fixed very soon. But, until then you can make longest tweets
after all! Happy tweeting.. oh. happy looongest tweeting!!

~~~
jamesbritt
Well, not quite ...

    
    
        Request-URI Too Large
    
        The requested URL's length exceeds the capacity limit for     
        this server.
    

Maybe 50+ paragraphs of lorem ipsum was a bit too much.

EDIT: 100K chars didn't quite make it, but ~1K seems ok

~~~
enathu
Actually you can make several t.co links and merge it together to post it on a
tweet. Actually the tweet that this thread linked to have 5 links itself.
Simply merging many t.co links with text can make the longest tweet and it
works! And 50+ paragraphs is too much for a single URI anyway.

EDIT: Seems now Twitter has fixed the bug and only shows the t.co link not the
text or exact URL in the tweet! No more longest tweets! Only t.co links.

------
icodemyownshit
It looks like it has to do with the <http://t.co> shortening system. Try
viewing it with a mobile client.

------
robk
In a mobile client it just shows up as 5 links: <http://t.co/kzORDJY>
<http://t.co/jVaqnZY> <http://t.co/0Vc4sGd> <http://t.co/339Lg4T>
<http://t.co/72heLf0>

It seems to be a auto-expansion of t.co links into text Twitter content inside
other twitter posts.

~~~
enathu
Yes, that tweet actually uses five shorten t.co links which only return the
text not the url as the user have made link with texts not url! Normally t.co
shortened url get expanded automatically in the Twitter since they introduce
the TweetButton. In this case, the text that shortened using t.co showing
here! I guess there is no validation practices are not in place in terms of
shortening using t.co.

Check my reply here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1604037> Simple as
that!

------
dieterrams
I'm not sure why this is notable. You've long been able to post updates longer
than 140 characters. They get truncated in the feed, but not when viewed
individually.

Edit: icodemyownshit's explanation is likely correct. (I hadn't realized the
tweet was just one big link.)

~~~
joelmichael
This one gives an error when I try to bring it up within his feed. I think
it's different. Also, for that reason I wouldn't recommend retweeting it;
you'll just break your friend's feeds.

------
msie
Looks like a bug, errr feature.

------
msort
I still don't understand why Twitter has not lifted the 140-char limit.

Posterous, Tumblr, Google Buzz, Facebook all allow unlimited status update,
along with pictures, links, videos posting.

I'd love to see when Twitter can change.

~~~
joelmichael
It forces people to think about what they say and be concise. The limit
defines Twitter. I hope they never drop it.

~~~
StavrosK
Exactly, it's what got Twitter famous in the first place. I applaud their
perseverence, it takes a good amount of will to stick to your guns and insist
that you have made the right choice when everybody else is telling you
otherwise.

------
BoppreH
Is there some kind of character expansion in Asiatic language systems?

~~~
pudquick
Given that this was sent via the web, I'm guessing there was a trick or bug
involved.

It is true that on twitter you can send more "data"/bits using unicode multi-
byte as the twitter limit is 140 characters - regardless of byte length. But
looking at this tweet, there are over 2000 characters.

Maximum status length, I thought, was 420 characters and max message length
140.

------
enathu
Now Twitter has fixed the bug and only shows the t.co link not the text or
exact URL in the tweet! No more longest tweets! Only t.co links.

------
mcav
Google Translate reports this awful translation:

"It's like twitter or three years I have registered an account from the
circle. In fact after registration on May 20, 2007, in the first POST "bean
eating rice." Tweeting has started in earnest in November 2007 that
disappeared after only a few months and 書Ki残Shi. At that time I have fun
twitter and not well understood mechanism, which is registered in part to the
group about Tta Hatena ID anyway as I feel that a thorough search had been
followed. I am a serious reply to a proper greeting, "What are you doing?"
Questions were answered accurately. Users are impressed and I thought that was
so freely interact and reply @ smokeymonkey @ aorenjar was time well. @
Aorenjar later expanded by the shooter was a member of the festival brought
Barutoron and Areyoareyo, transformation and the shooter has made such a
cluster like a fine line that embodies the word, as a member of the 600 people
still follow in the present timeline in half so that the shooter. Well, I
looked at my twitter debut, is about the division of the recent problems have
been Arakawa Tomonori. twitter We started in earnest, now that the topic had
been on the timeline that exists naturally as a first this Abotta 』Fu"
Favorite make remarks that everyone, fully automated site Twitter Summary
fake, "said.ー Abotta Fu and twitter me this system is irresistible, from
knowing the existence of the thing that ー Abotta comfortable with for the wall
muttering vaguely aware of changes so far for someone tweets went. Home Abotta
ー learn your bot and celebrities, not celebrity, it was busy with Arufatsu ー
remarks how much fun all the time. Meanwhile, information that was integrated
思念 Arakawa Tomonori body is found on the front page of Abotta ー wife. He might
have her no, that might be a more appropriate representation, and they they
Arakawa Tomonori anyway there is no body because the body 思念 information
integration, it is not fusion, ie a virgin as well as an inexperienced
unquestionably was. Lots of unemployed has worsened as well, you learn in
Abotta ー was consumed as one of the interesting content. I learned most from
in the story later, I started to follow that of the attraction was using
Gitosuteito icon was one of Arakawa Tomonori. Arakawa Tomonori is, Ustream and
skype communication often performed utilizing such aggressive. Ustream
broadcast hosted by Arakawa Tomonori is reasonably popular, but always had a
dozen listeners, Arakawa Tomonori considering that now because there were no
bodies 思念 ID Integration with cherry and making several Maybe. As usual, one
of Arakawa Tomonori called in when skype voice chat in the timeline. @ Okinao
and did not agree, and chocolate pie @ Dawnsong was named as the shooter. I
was still a mystery why this combination, and that so I will be meeting ー Yu
net, there is surely inevitable that just does not know well I would have.
Arakawa Tomonori story is that the body was fresh 思念 information integration,
and suits my horse, and apparently something 同I年Rashiku. Then for a while now
to communicate with skype Arakawa Tomonori etc.. I know the world through a
variety of Arakawa Tomonori, Arakawa Tomonori and tried to understand. Arakawa
Tomonori has worsened, many, turns into a pedophile, too, too many days went
by like that. Bytes sent begin in earnest in about a year ago Arakawa Tomonori
just became too hastily decided to marry, the change in rhythm now also living
longer than previous contact. He stood Kano us immediately, and I are of a
domineering wife. Still, hopes to someday 酌Mi交Washitai Arakawa Tomonori and
alcohol. I only once, it is not possible to meet, Arakawa Tomonori remain in
my body forever 思念 information integration. Today, humanoid interface for
organic life to the body contact information integration, called 思念 Arakawa
Tomonori is steadily increasing. The display name on the net can not fake
authenticity. They do not exist for the original and the interface of the body
they begin 思念 information integration. So, "and Arakawa Tomonori is someone"
in question is "Arakawa Tomonori Arakawa Tomonori is" impossible to answer and
only. But for sure, when they twitter that chocolate pie is the shooter where
there is there is there is ー Abotta Fu, was the fact that only the same age as
me and Arakawa Tomonori. All of my Arakawa Tomonori've seen this. And of
course, in all this is not the Arakawa Tomonori. Each timeline as my
followers, Arakawa Tomonori also are present in their timeline. Me is me, to
you your present flowing endlessly like the world is literally everyday
subjective timeline. "Then it will call the story" of that time, certain words
of Arakawa Tomonori. "

~~~
mukyu
僕はtwitterにアカウントを登録してから丸三年といったところか。実際には2007年5月20日に登録後、初POSTで「豆ごはん食べた。」とだけ書き残し数ヶ月失踪したのち2007年11月から本格的にツイートを開始している。当時の僕はtwitterの仕組みや面白さがよくわかっておらず、とりあえずはてなグループのついったー部に登録されているIDを片っ端からフォローしていたような気がする。真面目な僕はきちんとリプライで挨拶をして「いまなにしてる？」の問いに的確に答えていた。当時よくリプライのやり取りをしたなと僕が勝手にそう思って印象に残っているユーザーが@smokeymonkeyと
@aorenjarだった。

のちに@aorenjarが起こしたバルトロン祭りにより所属していたシューター部が拡大し、あれよあれよと、シューターと変態は紙一重みたいな言葉を体現するようなクラスタが出来上がり、今もなおその一員としてフォロー600人中半分以上がシューター部というようなタイムラインの中で現在に至る。さて、僕のtwitterデビューを振り返ったところで、昨今問題となっている荒川智則の分裂についてである。twitterを本格的に始めた当初、タイムラインの話題に上がっていたのが今では当たり前のように存在している『ふぁぼったー』という「みんながFavoriteした発言でつくる、全自動Twitterまとめサイトもどき」だった。

このふぁぼったーとtwitterのシステムが僕にはたまらなく魅力的で、今までなんとなく壁に向けてつぶやいていた事がふぁぼったーの存在を知ってからは誰かに向けてのつぶやきに意識が変わっていった。ふぁぼったーのトップページはbotや有名人、芸能人ではなく、いつも面白い発言をするアルファついったらーで賑わっていた。そんな中、ふぁぼったーのトップページで見つけたのが荒川智則という情報統合思念体だった。彼、いや彼女かもしれないし、彼ら彼女らと表現するほうが適切なのかも知れないが、とにかく荒川智則は情報統合思念体なので肉体がなく、すなわち融合ができないので、紛れもなく未経験者であると同時に童貞だった。おまけに無職でいろいろとこじらせており、ふぁぼったー内では面白コンテンツのひとつとして消費されていた。もっともその話は後から知った事で、僕は荒川智則の一人が当時使用していたギートステイトのアイコンに魅かれてフォローを開始したのである。

荒川智則は、Ustreamやskypeなどを駆使し積極的なコミュニケーションをたびたび行った。荒川智則が主催するUstream放送はそれなりに人気で、常時十数人のリスナーがいたのだが、今考えると荒川智則は情報統合思念体であるのだからIDを複数使ってのサクラなど造作もなかったのかもしれない。あるとき荒川智則の一人がいつものようにskypeでのボイスチャットをタイムラインで呼びかけた。賛同したのは@okinaoと、そして@Dawnsongという同じシューター部のチョコパイだった。なぜこの組み合わせだったのか未だに謎だが、ネットの出会いなんてそーゆーものだろうし、僕が認識していないだけできちんとした必然がきっとそこにはあるのだろう。情報統合思念体である荒川智則の話は新鮮だったし、どうやら僕と同い年らしくなにかと馬が合った。それからしばらくskypeなどで荒川智則とコミュニケーションを取るようになった。僕は荒川智則を通じていろいろな世界を知り、そして荒川智則を理解しようとした。荒川智則はいろいろこじらせて、僕もロリコンをこじらせて、そんなこんなで日々が過ぎていった。ちょうど一年前くらいに荒川智則が本格的に派遣のバイトを始め、僕も結婚が決まって慌しくなり、生活リズムの変化から今では以前ほど連絡を取ることもなくなった。彼はおかのうえに立ち、そして僕は嫁の尻に敷かれている。それでもいつかは荒川智則と酒を酌み交わしたいと願っている。

一度だけでいい、会うことが出来なければ、僕の中で荒川智則は永遠に情報統合思念体のままである。今日、荒川智則と呼ばれる情報統合思念体の対有機生命体コンタクト用ヒューマノイド・インターフェースは増加の一途をたどっている。ネット上のハンドルネームには本物も偽者もない。そもそも情報統合思念体のインターフェースである彼ら彼女らにとってオリジナルなど存在しないのである。だから「荒川智則とは誰か」という問いには「荒川智則は荒川智則である」としか答えようがない。ただ確かなことは、あのときtwitterがあってふぁぼったーがあってシューター部があってそこにチョコパイがいて、そして荒川智則が僕と同い年だったという事実だけである。これが僕の見てきた荒川智則の全てである。そしてもちろん、これが荒川智則の全てではない。僕がフォロワーそれぞれのタイムラインにいるように、荒川智則もまた、それぞれのタイムラインに存在している。僕には僕の、あなたにはあなたの、主観による日常世界が文字どおりタイムラインのように止めどなく存在し流れている。「ならばそれを物語と呼ぼう」あのころの、とある荒川智則の言葉である。

It actually isn't interesting enough to bother translating.

------
billpg
You can post messages longer than 140 characters? Oh No! We're doomed!

